# tweezers



## Nick16 (27 May 2009)

hi, can someone recommend me some tweezers to buy from AE. i prefer the straight tip ones but hav9ing bought from ebay before and recieved frankly poor goods i want a decent pair. my ebay ones dont 'grip or hold' very well and you have to pinch them about 5cm from the tip in order for them to clamp properly and that defeats the point of having long tweezers!

i was looking at these..

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1594

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1608
i know its sold out but il hang on if they are good tweezers.

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2164

any help is greatfully recieved. in short, im after straight tweezers that grip well even from holding them quite far up the tweezer.


----------



## Superman (27 May 2009)

I recently bought Do!Aqua tweesers small from AE but they don't seem to have them anymore - does that help?!?!?

They are the mutt's nutts.

EDIT: I also have the long straight JBL tweesers, they're good for my larger tank when planting crypts etc but a pain for smaller plants.


----------



## Neo_ad (27 May 2009)

I just purchased http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1594

I will let you know what they are like, should get them today/tomorrow (if your not in a rush)


----------



## Garuf (27 May 2009)

I have the aquatics magic ones and they do the job but they're most definatly not as illustrated. They look, feel and do the job cheaply. They have no serrations to keep plants in their clasp while planting and make planting delicate stems a nightmare as they just refuse to stay pit with the tips being so wide.

I've used the JBL p2 (the curved ones) and find them far superior, I got mine from ebay though at a fraction of As cost. Be warned though, I snapped mine dropping a full ex1200 onto them.


----------



## Nick16 (27 May 2009)

they are the ones im probably going to get. was going to place an order but AE is out of TPN+   . il have to wait and get them all in one shop. it doesnt really matter though.

lol ok, i dont intend to chuck 1200's around   . i mihgt have a sniff round on ebay.


----------



## Garuf (27 May 2009)

the JBL ones I got were bought as reptile/  terrarium/vivarium animal feeding tongs, if you search for planting tongs you can never find what you want.


----------



## Nick16 (27 May 2009)

yeah i know. so what shall i type. if i type JBL AQUATERRA it comes up with 1 pair of scissors at about Â£25!!!


----------



## oxy (27 May 2009)

check it out here:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Voor-Tweezer-Live ... 1|294%3A50

he has some other useful stuff, so if u will buy a few item with combined postage, then it will cost u peanuts


----------



## Nick16 (27 May 2009)

are they any good though. i need some personal experiance from a product. i have tried cheap ones from ebay before and they were poor.


----------



## amy4342 (27 May 2009)

> check it out here:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Voor-Tweezer-Live ... 1|294%3A50



These are the ones I have - they're not as pictured, and I find them quite flimsy and low quality. It's a pain, because they don't grip the plants very well, but they do get the job done.


----------



## Nick16 (27 May 2009)

exactly what i have found. i can bear with mine but its hard because i have to replant cuttings in awkward places and i need something that does the job well rather than me ending up fists clenched swearing at a piece of stainless steel ####


----------



## amy4342 (27 May 2009)

> me ending up fists clenched swearing at a piece of stainless steel ####



! I thought that was just me! Now I have the evidence to convince everyone I'm not as mad as they thought!


----------



## Nick16 (27 May 2009)

lol yeah join the club. my family think i have properly lost it when they find me shouting at a piece of metal becuase 'it wont work'. its always the tools you know.....


----------



## amy4342 (27 May 2009)

! My other half keeps telling me it's because I can't use the tweezers, not because they're terrible. He just dosen't understand


----------



## MikeC (27 May 2009)

I bought some of TGM's own branded tweezers and after planting my 240l i can happily say they are fantastic.


----------

